# Landed with a mobo that doesn't work



## cookiemonster (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi I had an e-mail from Scan this morning saying they had tested the top slot ing the motherboard and and there was no problem with it and to phone them which i did and they cannot replace it as it worked for them, I told the lady that the problem is it didn't work for me and there was a problem with the top slot, she couldn't tell me what card they used to test it, so i told her what card i had and she was going to get in touch with the testing people and see what they say, but she did say that they couldn't replace or refund it as it had tested allright for them, but she will get back to me and it might mean returning the card to me to which i said it doesn't work for me, so it would seem i have a problem , any ideas, it looks like i will be landed with a mobo that doesn't work.      HELP. 

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 18, 2012)

Why do you keep making threads that are basically the same problem?
Makes it sort of confusing to know where to post.

Issue with my Gigabyte Z77X-ID5H WiFi and GPU.
black screen
First Intel Build
And, now this one?


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 18, 2012)

appologies to all getting a little screwed up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

just return the board for a refund of your money


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 18, 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> any ideas, it looks like i will be landed with a mobo that doesn't work.      HELP.



I have one idea... make sure that the card is completely seating into the slot, as the heatsink, at the rear of the slot, seems to have a rise in the area of that first slot.
I have not seen that board up close and personal; and can only go by pics, but it is an idea.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

perhaps try in event you cant get scan to co-operate

http://www.amazon.co.uk/

ILGS.co.uk


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Make sure that the Monitor is on and that it has power.  There should be an LED indicator on the front of the monitor somewhere.  There should also be a cable on the back that runs to the back of your PC (you or your family might sometimes refer to this as your 'modem')


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi thanks for the info monitor turned on and working dvi cables working the one thing i wondered about was what 95Viper said about the card being completely seated in the slot as i noticed the blue heatsing at the back of the card but as the card locked in i thought no more about it, I did ask Scan if they could test it with an XFX 6970 card and she said she would talk to her manager now its a waiting game.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 18, 2012)

sounds like the onboard video is defaulting on, IMHO. Can be a problem on many boards. BIOS clear and re-boot generally fixes it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2012)

And if all these good suggestions do not work, try contacting Gigabyte UK support direct and see if they can help you..... in the first instance you can e mail their UK service centre.......

returns@gbt-tech.co.uk


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi been in touch with Gigabyte and they said it mobo returned to send it to them for further testing, just got to wait for Scan now and see what they decide. 

Hi further update just been on the phone and Scan and the lady said she is waiting confermation to give me a refund, what do i do now as I liked that board and don't really want to change from Gigabyte.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi well Scan came through full refund authorised which is strange as there was nothing wrong with the board according to them, well what do i do now I don't really want to take a chance with the same mobo do i blow the bank and go for a 

Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 ATX.
any advice i would like to stick to Gigabyte.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Look at AsRock.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, well Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 S1155 Intel Z77 DDR3 ATX. it is, know any good web sites other than scan to use, ebuyer don't have it, Dabs and Awd-it do any info on those or do you know any others.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 22, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Look at AsRock.



Don't limit yourself. 

Normally I lean toward ASUS, but this MSI board looks pretty good IMHO.
MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 22, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Don't limit yourself.
> 
> Normally I lean toward ASUS, but this MSI board looks pretty good IMHO.
> MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...



+1

I have been very pleased with my MSI Z68A-GD80(G3) motherboard. I can't say that I was a MSI fan before getting this board, and the only reason I got it was because of the great price I was offered for it. But since I've had it, the board has proven to be a very reliable, a very good OC'er, and I could not be happier with it's performance.


----------



## Naito (Sep 22, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Don't limit yourself.



What's that meant to mean? AsRock was originally a Asus subsidiary. Now it resides under Pegatron, which was another Asus subsidiary, but as far as I know, is now an independent company. 

I originally only bought Gigabyte boards, but after completing a few Asrock builds, and even buying one myself, I now fully support and recommend their boards. They offer all the features of the bigger brands, but at a better price. Rock solid.

Edit: If Aquinus means do not just limit your choice to only ASRock, then I do apologize.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 22, 2012)

Naito said:


> What's that meant to mean? AsRock was originally a Asus subsidiary. Now it resides under Pegatron, which was another Asus subsidiary, but as far as I know, is now an independent company.
> 
> I originally only bought Gigabyte boards, but after completing a few Asrock builds, and even buying one myself, I now fully support and recommend their boards. They offer all the features of the bigger brands, but at a better price. Rock solid.



I've owned 2 ASRock motherboards in the past, and I wasn't incredibly happy with either of them. Granted it has been at least 5 years since the last one I bought and I've been told that they've changed a lot (for the better,) and I can tell that just by looking at some of their boards. However, I've never had a problem with an ASUS branded board and the only issue I had with an MSI board in the past was the fact that I flashed the wrong BIOS to my motherboard. MSI was more than happy to send me a new BIOS chip to see if that would work (which had the latest BIOS on it,) and when it didn't they let me RMA it and I had it back in 2 weeks from when I shipped it.

All in all, I've had great luck with MSI and ASUS so I tend to prefer and recommend them more than ASRock (because of my own experiences).

I've bought only 1 gigabyte board and the BIOS was very finicky until I updated the BIOS. Since I don't have a whole lot of experience with them, I don't recommend or discourage people from Gigabyte.




Naito said:


> Edit: If Aquinus means do not just limit your choice to only ASRock, then I do apologize.


That is exactly what I meant.


----------



## Naito (Sep 22, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That is exactly what I meant.



Sorry 



Aquinus said:


> I've owned 2 ASRock motherboards in the past, and I wasn't incredibly happy with either of them. Granted it has been at least 5 years since the last one I bought and I've been told that they've changed a lot (for the better,) and I can tell that just by looking at some of their boards.



I was naturally cautious of ASRock, at first, after hearing a few issues (I guess you hear that about any manufacturer though), but I was pleasantly surprised with their latest offerings. If cookiemonster manages to find a good deal on an ASRock board; it is a good one to consider.



Aquinus said:


> ...the only issue I had with an MSI board in the past was the fact that I flashed the wrong BIOS to my motherboard. MSI was more than happy to send me a new BIOS chip to see if that would work (which had the latest BIOS on it,) and when it didn't they let me RMA it and I had it back in 2 weeks from when I shipped it.



That's what I call customer support!


I can't really comment on Asus boards, as I haven't had one since the PIII days, but that board was great.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 22, 2012)

are you using a ivybridge chip the top slot ONLY works if you are using ivybridge


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes it's an i5 3570k ivybridge.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi can't go for the Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Intel Z77, S 1155, DDR3, SATA III - 6Gb/s, SATA RAID, PCIe3.0, D-Sub/ DP/ DVI/ HDMI, E-ATX as it was pointed out to me it's an E-ATX board and my case won't take an E-ATX only up to an ATX board so luckily i didn't order it. I am going for a  

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5-TH, Intel Z77, S 1155, DDR3, SATA III - 6Gb/s, PCIe 3.0 (x16), D-Sub, DVI-D HDMI Thunderbolt  

thanks for all the advice and help I will let you know what happens.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 24, 2012)

before 2010 they were Ok, 2010 and Higher they are breaking OC records.

I have had a bad past with Asus and so have customers i had to fix machines for, to me they are overrated like corsair.

Ive had better luck with ECS than Asus for that matter.



Aquinus said:


> I've owned 2 ASRock motherboards in the past, and I wasn't incredibly happy with either of them. Granted it has been at least 5 years since the last one I bought and I've been told that they've changed a lot (for the better,) and I can tell that just by looking at some of their boards. However, I've never had a problem with an ASUS branded board and the only issue I had with an MSI board in the past was the fact that I flashed the wrong BIOS to my motherboard. MSI was more than happy to send me a new BIOS chip to see if that would work (which had the latest BIOS on it,) and when it didn't they let me RMA it and I had it back in 2 weeks from when I shipped it.
> 
> All in all, I've had great luck with MSI and ASUS so I tend to prefer and recommend them more than ASRock (because of my own experiences).
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 24, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> before 2010 they were Ok, 2010 and Higher they are breaking OC records.



The two ASRock boards I bought were a little older than 2010. As in the first one was a skt478 board which ran a P4 2.53ghz and the second was one of the older skt775 boards with a P4 630. The second had voltage control for everything except the CPU which bothered me a lot.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Socket 1155 VGA DVI HDMI Dual Thunderbolt 7.1 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard arived today from ebuyer can't wait to get started.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi new motherboard up and running just a few little hickups at least I am in windows through the graphics card, first it is the bottom bios light that is lit and according to the book that is the backup bios that is active, and how do i boot from the dvd rom so I can format the ssd the what does the cdrom go under in the bios and I have updated the bios to F8 there is an F9 should i go to F9.


----------



## cookiemonster (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all sorted new system up and running no problems so far, noticing a difference from last AMD system not dissapointed in upgrade.   

New System.

NZXT Lexa S
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Socket 1155 VGA DVI HDMI Dual Thunderbolt 7.1 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard 
Intel Core i5 3570K,1155, Ivy Bridge, Quad Core, 3.4GHz, 
XFX HD 6970 ATI - AMD Radeon Graphics Card - 2GB
16GB (2x8GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance
256GB Crucial RealSSD M4, 2.5" SATA
Western Digital 750gb Hard Drive SATA111 7200rpm 64MB Cache-OEM Caviar Black 
Corsair 750 PSU 
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler 
Liteon DVD Writer 
24” Samsung SM2433BW Black Widescreen LCD, 1920x1200 
5.1 Creative Surround Speakers 
Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard 
Logitech MX516 Gaming Mouse 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 
Epson DX8400 All in one.


----------

